# AuCl3 Dishsoap?



## -&gt;Mikey&lt;- (Jan 21, 2009)

Noticed something funny with a batch of gold chloride i was proscessing.
It was the exact same colour of my dishsoap. Thought id share pics lol.
Got 2 grams out of that drop.


----------



## Lou (Jan 21, 2009)

Neat comparison!

As it gets more concentrated it goes from yellow to orange to orange red to deep blood red.


Lou


----------

